# Game Bead Sprite's I Made.



## raenef (Dec 8, 2009)

Megaman- http://i27.tinypic.com/5nu9sw.jpg

Wario- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3520/370852...77a17e6e5_o.jpg

Smiley Face- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3613/362817...c106c48d2_o.jpg

Pit- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3386/362736...478989169_o.jpg

Sonic- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3654/362549...92bf612a0_o.jpg

Mario in Boot- http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2424/362817...2480757e5_o.jpg

Mario Frog- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3395/362750...28c00d57f_o.jpg

SMRPG Mario- http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/362817...e212b9ffe_o.jpg


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 8, 2009)

I like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look prettty cool.


----------



## raenef (Dec 9, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the Megaman one.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2009)

Now animate them!


----------



## pieman202 (Dec 9, 2009)

Iron them >=]
edit: the rest of them


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 9, 2009)

I also did this once, I made a 1up mushroom, was pretty awesome.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 9, 2009)

how much time did you need to make em':. great handcraft:.


----------



## raenef (Dec 10, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> how much time did you need to make em':. great handcraft:.



Thanks everyone!!! It usually takes me 30 Minutes-1 Hour to make them but the Wario one I made took 3+ Hours!!!


----------

